# Is it possible to add AC to Alto std model



## rajesh_nk22 (Sep 10, 2007)

Hi guys,

Is it possible to add Ac to std model of Alto. If yes, are there any disadvantages of this on performance of vehicle. Is this modification legal?


----------



## esumitkumar (Sep 10, 2007)

yar ..legal illegal india main kuch nahin hota.........u can add AC to alto std model...go to any gud mechanic in ur town and he will tell ya the reqd modification..i think max upto 10k main lag jayega ..dunno abt GOA


----------



## rajesh_nk22 (Sep 10, 2007)

esumitkumar said:
			
		

> yar ..legal illegal india main kuch nahin hota.........u can add AC to alto std model...go to any gud mechanic in ur town and he will tell ya the reqd modification..i think max upto 10k main lag jayega ..dunno abt GOA



thx


----------



## PraKs (Sep 17, 2007)

Better Ask Maruti Showroom, They do extra fitting of AC too

Bit costly but comes with warranty

better way then local garage guys


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Sep 17, 2007)

better search the forums of teambhp.com


----------



## Rollercoaster (Sep 17, 2007)

curious. why would there be any legal issues with AC?


----------



## rajesh_nk22 (Sep 18, 2007)

Rollercoaster said:
			
		

> curious. why would there be any legal issues with AC?



May be adding AC treated as modifications to vehicle ..



			
				PraKs said:
			
		

> Better Ask Maruti Showroom, They do extra fitting of AC too
> 
> Bit costly but comes with warranty
> 
> better way then local garage guys



Eqnquired with Maruti showroom, quoted 21k.

Will adding AC will have performance impact on car other than known implication in company built AC cars?? I mean more problems when we fit AC kit to non ac car


----------



## PraKs (Sep 18, 2007)

Dont have much idea on it..

Make sure to ask for no of years warranty on Maruti AC


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 18, 2007)

rajesh_nk22 said:
			
		

> Will adding AC will have performance impact on car other than known implication in company built AC cars?? I mean more problems when we fit AC kit to non ac car


depends on how powerful the AC is compared to the stock.


----------



## azzu (Sep 18, 2007)

yup adding AC will surely decrease ur cars power perfomance and MILEAGE 
btw showroom guys takes huge amount consult local garages n then come to a conclusion


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 18, 2007)

i think better it from showroom only as if anything goes wrong with your car you can just hold thier collor & scream at them.

thats what i do:lol;


----------

